# Internet speed and what I've been missing



## 4metals (Mar 25, 2022)

I live in rural Pennsylvania and for years, as in 16 years since we moved up here full time, our only internet option was a copper DSL line. We struggled sending and receiving emails and things like Netflix or streaming, well forget that. Anyway after an 18 month wait, Starlink just became available in my area. We had registered and deposited $100 to sign up 18 months ago and just waited. I put up the dish and plugged it in and it found the satellites, no aiming on my part, nada. With Verizon all I could get was 3 megabytes/sec. and that was intermittent on a good day. Where I live there are tons of trees so I mounted it on top of a light pole and aimed it straight up with a 110º clear view of the sky and the system did the rest. It points almost straight up and it even melts the snow off the dish in winter. 
Starlink, within 5 minutes, was delivering 180-225 megabytes/sec into my WiFi. Amazing, it opens up a new world that I only had when in populated areas and never at home. And they say it will get better as they add more satellites to the system. 
Good bye Verizon, and don't come to me for a reference!


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Mar 25, 2022)

Welcome to the world of high speed! When I upgraded from a dial up modem to DSL, the difference was amazing. Since then we've been throughfiber optics, fiber via copper, cable, and are now, once again, on true fiber optics. I hope I never have to go back.

Dave


----------



## Cowilke (Mar 25, 2022)

I believe I joined in Feb 2018? As I recall I've not posted or replied. Only read and learned.

When I saw the title of 4metals post I thought could it be? Yes 4metals got Starlink as well. I had been in the same situation for the past 13 years, 1.5M max dsl on copper lines. In fact I worked for our local provider for 23 years before retiring last June. 

To my point, I received and got my Starlink up and running 2 weeks ago today and it has been a long awaited bandwidth blessing. Glad you got to move up 4metals, you'll love it!


----------



## markscomp (Mar 25, 2022)

Near altoona pennsylvania would starlink or 4 metals care to visit?
Mark


----------



## snoman701 (Mar 25, 2022)

I've had starlink for about a year. They just raised the price to $110 / month, but it's well worth it. I was paying for DSL which sucked. I've only lost internet once or twice, and it's usually when it's raining really really hard. Like yesterday, rain and hail, had six inches of water in most of my yard. 

Love it!


----------



## 4metals (Mar 25, 2022)

Yes it was weird that when we get our first monthly bill it jumped up 10 bucks. But now we will be able to drop direct TV for $160
a month and live stream everything. All things considered we will spend the same but have speed about 75 times faster. 
We are still waiting for the optional plug in port for the router so we can plug in the Eros splitter to get the wifi better through the house.


----------



## GoIdman (Mar 26, 2022)

4metals said:


> I live in rural Pennsylvania and for years, as in 16 years since we moved up here full time, our only internet option was a copper DSL line. We struggled sending and receiving emails and things like Netflix or streaming, well forget that. Anyway after an 18 month wait, Starlink just became available in my area. We had registered and deposited $100 to sign up 18 months ago and just waited. I put up the dish and plugged it in and it found the satellites, no aiming on my part, nada. With Verizon all I could get was 3 megabytes/sec. and that was intermittent on a good day. Where I live there are tons of trees so I mounted it on top of a light pole and aimed it straight up with a 110º clear view of the sky and the system did the rest. It points almost straight up and it even melts the snow off the dish in winter.
> Starlink, within 5 minutes, was delivering 180-225 megabytes/sec into my WiFi. Amazing, it opens up a new world that I only had when in populated areas and never at home. And they say it will get better as they add more satellites to the system.
> Good bye Verizon, and don't come to me for a reference!


I feel somehow ashamed of my internet speed when i read these posts, and feel happy that i have fiberlink 1000Mbit/sec, with cable Tv included for about 18USD/month.... It's a wide world out there...


----------



## malphorian1973 (Mar 26, 2022)

GoIdman said:


> I feel somehow ashamed of my internet speed when i read these posts, and feel happy that i have fiberlink 1000Mbit/sec, with cable Tv included for about 18USD/month.... It's a wide world out there...


Dang brother! Who do you go through if you don't mind me asking? And who are you sleeping with to get that price? I joke... I would like to know what internet provider you are using, and what part of the country you are in. That 1000Mbit/sec sounds like a dream.


----------



## 4metals (Mar 26, 2022)

I doubt he in the US. That speed at that price with cable thrown in just doesn’t happen in America.


----------



## GoIdman (Mar 28, 2022)

malphorian1973 said:


> Dang brother! Who do you go through if you don't mind me asking? And who are you sleeping with to get that price? I joke... I would like to know what internet provider you are using, and what part of the country you are in. That 1000Mbit/sec sounds like a dream.


I am in the eastern part of the EU, the provider is RCS&RDS(DIGI). I am their customer from the start of the company, I started with 100Mbit then upgraded to 300 than they gave me a free upgrade to 500 and just about a year ago a received another free upgrade from cable to fiber optic 1000 with every service of the company running on fiber optic now including TV...


----------



## malphorian1973 (Mar 28, 2022)

GoIdman said:


> I am in the eastern part of the EU, the provider is RCS&RDS(DIGI). I am their customer from the start of the company, I started with 100Mbit then upgraded to 300 than they gave me a free upgrade to 500 and just about a year ago a received another free upgrade from cable to fiber optic 1000 with every service of the company running on fiber optic now including TV...


Thank you for the information, and the quick reply. Unfortunately it does me little good as I am in the United States. But I am extremely happy for you! That is awesome internet service. Take care my friend.


----------



## Gsracer (Mar 28, 2022)

By comparison in florida on at&t fiber 1000mb/s and i pay 65.99 plus tax, they try to raise it every year but i threaten to disconnect the service and the leave me alone for another year.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Mar 28, 2022)

When you call them, if they don't offer the price you want (comparable to the new customer offers they're making at the time), ask to speak to "customer retention". They can offer the best price to keep from losing you. I've played that game for many years. I'm at about $50.00/mo. for 500mb/s through fiber right now.

Dave


----------

